# Fox Fury 11000 lumen led spotlight



## Nos (Jul 9, 2008)

Check out this :huh:


http://www.foxfury.com/products/sunbolt_series/sunbolt_6/sunbolt.htm

Sunbolt


----------



## climberkid (Jul 9, 2008)

uhhh uhhh uhhh crap im in debt again..... jk


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 9, 2008)

Where's the LED spec's, color, and beamshots? That's a lot of scratch without knowing how it would perform next to a quality HID. I'm betting it is a flood monster.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah i wanted to ask them about that but i didnt see any EASY way to reach them.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm guessing they're either Osrams or P7's since nothing else could produce 11,000 lumens from 12 LEDs. I agree....total flood monster Lux! Color and LED specs would be of very high importance with something like this. It might even be used as a studio light or photography but the customer would need to know. "Searchlight" hmm, I'll have to think about that one for a while. Let's just say that I think the searchlight application would be limited.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Specs say 18 degree beam. Not exactly a pinpoint spot, but not really a floodmonster either. True 18 is a nice beam if they can get it. 11,000 lumens in 18 degrees....I'd really like to see this in action. Still, I'll buy a beast, a ph50 and four N30's for that kinda ching.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 9, 2008)

That's the baddest LED light I've ever seen! Oh wait look at the price 

Let's see; SSC P7's 12 x $25 = $300
Ostars 12 x $80 = $960


----------



## FoxFury (Jul 9, 2008)

It uses OSRAM LEDs. We hope to have beamshots to share next week.


----------



## iocheretyanny (Jul 9, 2008)

What size are the 12 reflectors?


----------



## DM51 (Jul 9, 2008)

iocheretyanny said:


> What size are the 12 reflectors?


The overall diameter is given as 6.5 ins, so the reflectors must be ~1.25 inch dia. each.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 9, 2008)

It must be built like a tank to be under 7" in diameter and weigh 13lbs. Speaking of power, I think it would have been better if it could have run off 12V or 24V DC too.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2008)

I saw this and was like, humph.. Electrolumens Has brighter LED lights, then I went to his web site to find one and I was Like, aww!:mecry::shakehead what the heck he doesn’t! Quick fill up the ELX-12 
With p7’s and run it of lithium Ds YOU MUST BEET THIS!! I have faith in you!:bow: Your supposed to be home of the brightest LED lights, you can do it!


----------



## Daekar (Jul 9, 2008)

The only real advantage is rapid on/off - a 175W metal halide bulb produces more light for 25W less...


----------



## griff (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## climberkid (Jul 9, 2008)

ummm.....


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL! It doth appear that Sir Griff has thrown down the proverbial gauntlet.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jul 9, 2008)

Griff, what are in the smaller reflectors of that beastly beauty?

Ah I assumed it was P7's in FoxFury's light. Good to see they aren't stretching the P7 lumens ratings then.


----------



## Wattnot (Jul 10, 2008)

That's NUKIN FUTZ !!!


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 10, 2008)

jebus.

I would hate to be on the receiving end of that thing.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 10, 2008)

270winchester said:


> jebus.
> 
> I would hate to be on the receiving end of that thing.


it would be worth it if i could play with it afterward....actually before (so i can actually see the light)


----------



## RyanA (Jul 10, 2008)

FoxFury said:


> It uses OSRAM LEDs. We hope to have beamshots to share next week.



That's sick. Not "gnarly" or "rad" sick. But sick like "The neighbors and I highly suspect you've been going around murdering peoples puppies, again."

LOL, I'm kidding. Nice work.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice, looking forward to those beamshots.

Probably much more of a medium beam then a spotlight, but the output might make up for that.


----------



## applevision (Jul 10, 2008)

Wait, what is griff's light? 

I can't believe how excited I am about this $7,000+ light, but I realize now that I am a particular breed of Flashaholic: a Lumenophile... ugh... 

Also: do you guys like my new Avatar? I am obsessed with the new Invictus from Surefire though I have never seen it nor owned a Surefire... I am hopeless.


----------



## climberkid (Jul 10, 2008)

lol applevision you are funny. welcome to the family of Lumenophiles :candle: (i wish that smiley was brighter)


----------



## Team Member (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone had a closer look at the Sunbolt yet?


----------



## FoxFury (Jan 12, 2009)

FoxFury will have the Sunbolt Spotlight at Shot Show in Orlando this week - Booth #10011.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jan 13, 2009)

FoxFury said:


> It uses OSRAM LEDs. We hope to have beamshots to share next week.


----------

